# Mysterious disappearance of 5 happy mouth bits...



## PingPongPony (25 October 2013)

So I have recently brought all my happy mouth bits home, to clean them up and get them ready to be sold. It wasn't urgent though so i left them in the draw until i found time to sort them out. 
Last night, i went to get them out of the draw and.... They were gone!!! All 5 of my bits were gone. 
So of course, i asked all the other members of my family to shed some light on the mysterious disappearance, no one could come up with an explanation, until now...
It turns out, that Gavin and Stacey (my ferrets), have climbed into the draw, and decided to put all of my bits in their treasure hiding place. 
Luckily they didn't get round to chewing them up yet, so i have saved them all, but apparently, i also have horsey ferrets!  
Gavin has also now officially claimed my dogs bed as his own, and dog is only allowed in the bed, when furries are asleep in their cage 
Here's a photo of Gavin in my dogs bed:





And a video of Stacey stealing the play station remote control 
[video=youtube;6Tc7lgXBHXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tc7lgXBHXo&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Just a pointless post, to share the stuff that has been recently stolen by the furries


----------



## Capriole (25 October 2013)

You could train them up, Fagin-like, to lead a life of crime. If you were that way inclined :biggrin3:

My OH had a friend years and years ago, who's used to go around stealing garden ornaments, windmills etc., and garden furniture, dragging it miles across fields and through hedges, back to the farm. Criminal pets, that could be a tv show!lol


----------



## susi (25 October 2013)

hes gorgeous. i want a ferret now 

my cat did that kind of thing, drove me mad as it was jewelery etc he used to pinch. never found most of it. you gotta love them 

susi


----------



## jodie3 (26 October 2013)

I think there is a certain sort of rubbery plastic that ferrets love to chew.  When I had Funky my lovely house ferret he used to like the soft bits on toothbrushes and plastic bottle tops! The buttons on the remote were always a favourite for him too.

He never really had a stash of stolen goodies, I think he just thought the whole house was his so he could leave them where he wanted.

He and the dog used to both be found asleep on my bed.............

He was allowed with Blink the spotty dog but Precious the EBT was a worry so we kept them separate.  One day I told Prec to go to her crate and she sat outside it and cried softly.  When I had a look I found the ferret asleep in her cage and bless her she wouldn't go in there with him.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (26 October 2013)

I can't help but think that they have a cunning plan with their gathering... (Photos found through Google image search) 




























Some pets are better than others, at keeping your brain alert and active. 



I also found this photo, so cute that I had to include it


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 October 2013)

They're adorably naughty!


----------



## PingPongPony (26 October 2013)

Hahahah, i also think they have some sort of secret plan going on, but why does it involve 5 horse bits and a play station remote, and an enormous amount of socks, i do not know


----------

